# Windows Server 2003/os X Disconnect



## djangula (Jun 19, 2005)

I now this is a problem that affects a good number of users, but I haven't been able to find any solid solution to the problem so I am hoping you have some insights.

We have 14 users running OS X 10.3.8 and connecting to a Windows 2003 Server via AFP.  They are randomly being disconnected from their AFP shared volumes.  A user can be disconnected 10 times in one day, and then only once the next day.  There is no logical pattern to the disconnects other than it is consistently inconsistent.  I have already tweaked my server disconnect time to a value of -1 which turns off the autodisconnect feature.  I have read that this is a problem due to the different versions of AFP running on OS X and the Windows Server.  But the question remains: is there a real solution??

Thanks!


----------



## redhelp (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,

I have a varius problems with w2003 server in the appletalk sharing, first the maC OS 9 dont searching in the network with sherlock, the w2003 share return a various floders with no names, the MAC OS X dont searching too in the w2003 shares, ex., we haves  files with name 2251xxx, the mac os x search only 1 ou 2 caracters, but if i write in the searching filter 3 or more caracters he return zeroi   results, and the mac os 9 seaching all with no problems.

But the w2003 server needs the fix service pack, the ocorrency its here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;897718

The OS 9 is work with service pack, but the search in the mac os x dont resolved .

PS?/ Make the sharing in the server again:

1) stop all sharing folders for macintosh.
2) go in the folder option and set for  show hidden files and folders.
3) delete the hidden files then apple service make.
4) remake the shares, in the option the offlines, select :files or programs from the share will not be available offline:
5) test


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 5, 2005)

Any reason as to why you aren't using SMB instead of AppleTalk?


----------

